# Prendere in giro



## Artrella

Ciao!
Questa frase si usa per dire "go out with someone" e anche per dire "are you kidding me?" ?
Grazie!


----------



## Jana337

La conosco soltanto per "to tease", "to pull someone's leg". Non l'ho mai vista come to "to go out". Tu forse hai visto qualche esempio?

Jana


----------



## Alfry

no 
prendere in giro non è  usa per "to go out",

forse tu ti riferisci a "portare a fare un giro"


----------



## WindRiver

Ciao, la frase nel topic si traduce con "I'm not here to make you fun"?

grazie


----------



## moodywop

WindRiver said:
			
		

> Ciao, la frase nel topic si traduce con "I'm not here to make you fun"?
> 
> grazie


 
La tua frase va bene con una piccola modifica:

_I'm not here to be made fun of_

ma certamente gli amici _native_ ti forniranno traduzioni migliori fra poco

Carlo

PS Penso che suoni meglio _I didn't come here for you to make fun of me_


----------



## nowall

I would like to know what are the most classic expressions for 'prendere in giro' in AE/BE? 

Corrections are always welcomed.


----------



## AlxGrim

I think "to make fun of someone" is a classic. I also heard "to pull so's legs", but of course let's wait for some native...


----------



## You little ripper!

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> I think "to make fun of someone" is a classic. I also heard "to pull so's legs", but of course let's wait for some native...


AlxGrim, I wasn't sure whether you shortened that deliberately, but just to be clear, it is, "To pull someone's leg" or "To pull so and so's leg".


----------



## sweet_cate

nowall said:
			
		

> I would like to know what are the most classic expressions for 'prendere in giro' in AE/BE?
> 
> Corrections are always welcomed.


 

_*"I'm teasing you.."*  io me lo sento dire quasi tutti i giorni..  _

_E ne sono anche contenta, perchè mi piace proprio che sia così ..   _

Prova quindi a cercare *"to tease"* sul vocabolario, nowall. 

Ciao.


----------



## nowall

Vi ringrazio molto, ho controllato il dizionario con interesse.

Possibile esista una formula (dall'inglese sud africano, forse) simile a
'check a piece...' or something like that...?

Many thanks!


----------



## moodywop

Due espressioni usate solo in BE, molto colloquiali(la seconda un po' volgare) sono:

_take the mickey (out of someone)_

_take the piss (out of someone)_

Alcune traduzioni nel dizionario WR non mi convincono o almeno non spiegano bene il contesto in cui vengono usate. Che ne pensano i madrelingua?

Ad esempio _roast _mi sembra che voglia dire "criticare aspramente". _Dally_ _with sb_ si usa, se non erro, solo per riferirsi a qualcuno che non s'impegna seriamente in una relazione, come in _he was just dallying with her affections. Put upon _vuol dire "maltrattare_"(he's always being put upon by his boss)._ Probabilmente è una svista: doveva essere _put sb on(AE),_ che in BE è _have sb on._


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> Due espressioni usate solo in BE, molto colloquiali(la seconda un po' volgare) sono:
> 
> _take the mickey (out of someone)_
> 
> _take the piss (out of someone)_
> 
> Alcune traduzioni nel dizionario WR non mi convincono o almeno non spiegano bene il contesto in cui vengono usate. Che ne pensano i madrelingua?
> 
> Ad esempio _roast _mi sembra che voglia dire "criticare aspramente". _Dally_ _with sb_ si usa, se non erro, solo per riferirsi a qualcuno che non s'impegna seriamente in una relazione, come in _he was just dallying with her affections. Put upon _vuol dire "maltrattare_"(he's always being put upon by his boss)._ Probabilmente è una svista: doveva essere _put sb on(AE),_ che in BE è _have sb on._


I agree that the only ones that fit here are "take the mickey out of" or "take the piss out of." 
Another that is commonly used is, "Stop joshing with me!" which I think is predominantly AE but has caught on here in Australia.


----------



## ElaineG

I always thought "just joshing!" came from BE.  Guess no one wants to claim ownership of that one.  But we do use it.

I agree with *cate*, "I'm just/only teasing you" is extremely common, as are of course, "just kidding" (also "kidding around"), "making fun of" or "pulling s/one's leg" (*alx*, for some reason, we only pull one leg, if you're pulling both of them, that sounds rather violent ). "Playing around," "I'm just messing with you" (if said affectionately, means joking), "putting someone on" (as *moody* mentioned) are others.

"Roast" non è molto commune: Un "roast" può essere una cena dove gli ospiti danno discorsi divertenti su l'ospite d'onore (per la beneficenza), ma ormai i roasts sono un po' antiquati.

E "dally with someone", come *moody* ha detto, significa "lead someone on" nel contesto di una relazione romantica (e anche non è molto commune).


----------



## Panpan

Having a laugh (at someone' expense) is common in BE, most common in London and the surrounding region.
'(Are) You (h)'avin'(g) a laugh?' - Are you teasing me/pulling my leg/not being serious? The words and characters in brackets tend to get dropped.

BTW I have never heard the term 'joshing', except in Australia.

Panpan


----------



## You little ripper!

This is supposedly how the idiom "Joshing me" started:

I am a coin collector, and I've known for a long time that the "reeding" along the edges of coins was put there by the mint to eliminate the problem of coin shaving in the 1800's. People would shave gold from the edges of their coins and sell the dust yet still spend the coin. The man apparently the most notorious for this practice was named Josh something (maybe you could track down the last name). So when a merchant was given a coin of questionable diameter he would ask "You aren't Joshing me are you?"
http://www.idiomsite.com/ - 28k -


----------



## Girino

In AE, "to pull someone's leg" has a slightly more specific context of teasing by trickery or deception, like telling someone a little lie just to see his reaction.

"Hey, John just told me that he won the lottery!"
"Did he really tell you that? He was just pulling your leg."


A couple of other expressions I've heard in the rural midwest USA, but not common are:

to "shine someone on" [he was just shinin' you on."]
to "fun" with someone  [he was just funnin' with you."]

There are so many of these expressions in English it seems. I'd love to hear some others in Italian besides prendere in giro.


----------



## leenico

I have also heard the expression "taking me for a ride" which you might say is almost a literal translation. "Jerking me around" is another way of saying the same thing.


----------



## krebber

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> This is supposedly how the idiom "Joshing me" started:
> 
> I am a coin collector, and I've known for a long time that the "reeding" along the edges of coins was put there by the mint to eliminate the problem of coin shaving in the 1800's. People would shave gold from the edges of their coins and sell the dust yet still spend the coin. The man apparently the most notorious for this practice was named Josh something (maybe you could track down the last name). So when a merchant was given a coin of questionable diameter he would ask "You aren't Joshing me are you?"


His name was Josh Tatum
In 1883, the design of the US nickel was changed from the Shield design to the Liberty. The first design had the familiar obverse, but the first reverse was revolutionary, by coin standards. Nowhere on the coin, obverse or reverse, did the denomination appear. The Shield nickels had 5 Cents spelled out clearly on the reverse, but the Liberty nickels didn't. Instead, the reverse had a large Roman numeral V to denote 5, but it didn't say V cents. Today we call them 1883 no cents nickels. This became popular amongst the more unsavory people of the time, namely con artists. The physical size of a nickel and a $5 gold coin is very similar. The nickel is thicker, and has a plain edge. The $5 has a reeded edge. So these hoaxters took the new nickels with a large Roman V on the reverse, filed the reeding on the edge, had them gold plated, and started passing them as $5 gold coins.


----------



## thrice

Here are a few others that I can think of. THey're not really classic, but you'd probably hear them a lot growing up in America 

"i'm just fucking with you" 
"i'm just playing with you"
"i'm just messing with you"


If one of my friends or I said one of these , we would probably make it sound more playful by altering the way we said it , such as "I'm just fuckin' wit'cha" instead of "I'm just fucking with you". I think most people that I know (my age) would at least say "ya" instead of "you" in each of these phrases to make it sound a little more light hearted, especially after teasing someone to the brink of anger. Does anyone else find this true?


----------



## cartaplus

Ciao!
Come si dice: *Non mi prendere in giro*!
E: *Non mi starai mica prendendo in giro?*
Grazie!


----------



## Nate in California

> Ciao!
> Come si dice: *Non mi prendere in giro*! - Don't make fun of me!
> E: *Non mi starai mica prendendo in giro? -* You're not making fun of me, are you?
> 
> Grazie!



This is the most "standard" translation, but there are slang expressions as well: jerking me around, yanking my chain, etc.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

In AE, many say..

to mess with someone
to screw with someone

Both are *very* informal.


----------



## carladg

Grazie per la risposta! Una domanda: cosa significa letteralmente "take the piss out of?" Il significato letterale è "prendere in giro"? Oppure è qualcosa come "prendere per i fondelli" in italiano e che noi comunemente utilizziamo per intendere "prendere in giro"? Inoltre, posso usarla in ogni occasione o è volgare?
Grazie.


----------



## lsp

buddingtranslator said:


> Hi,
> 
> We say "to take the _piss_ out of someone". In other words, to mock or make fun of someone. It should be added that this is BE and not used in the U.S, at least as far as I know. Be careful who you use it with as it's quite informal.
> 
> Kind regards,
> BT


From that original thread. Hope this helps. Using the word piss renders the expression extremely informal to be sure, and vulgar probably to many.


----------



## carladg

Ok, quali sono le espressioni che posso usare sempre allora? Come l'italiano "prendere in giro". Per esempio noi usiamo "prendere per il cu.." (non so se posso scrivere parolacce) tra amici ma è un pò volgare.


----------



## Brian P

carladg said:


> Grazie per la risposta! Una domanda: cosa significa letteralmente "take the piss out of?" Il significato letterale è "prendere in giro"? Oppure è qualcosa come "prendere per i fondelli" in italiano e che noi comunemente utilizziamo per intendere "prendere in giro"? Inoltre, posso usarla in ogni occasione o è volgare?
> Grazie.


 
Letteralmente vuol dire, "estrarre il pipi da.." comunque "piss" è un po' più volgare.  Il verbo è "to piss" (pisciare).  Una volta era molto volgare però, come altre parolaccie italiane e inglesi, in questi giorni si usa spesso e l'ho sentito dire alla televisione britannica.  Insomma ti consiglio di usare quest'espressione con prudenza!

Saluti,

Brian


----------



## carladg

Si, ho capito il senso... mi conviene non usarla onde evitare di avere qualche lapsus e dirla al mio capo!  Posso usare allora screw o mess with someone? Sono espressioni comuni?


----------



## Brian P

"To screw" (una versione più cortese di "f---"), vuol dire "imbroglaire", "truffare", "fregare a" non "prendere in giro".  Lo potresti usare senza offendere nessuno.  Anche "to mess with" è innocuo.


----------



## lsp

I'm... teasing you, kidding (with) you. pulling your leg, having some fun with you, mocking you (this last conveys less fun, more meanness).


----------



## liv3000

What about:

when someone is going on giving always the same excuses for something he hasn't done, without stating clearly that hes actually has no intention of doing it!

"Mi stai prendendo in giro, o vuoi lavorare sul serio?"
How could  "mi stai prendendo in giro"  in this context be translated into English?
Thanks


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Do you think I'm stupid?"
"Are you taking the mickey?" (seeing as it's work-I don't think "piss" would be used)
"What do I look like to you?"

Stuff like that would be said to express that.


----------



## liv3000

Thanks Alex, 

"Are you taking the mickey?" seems to be such a funny expression, can l say that in a serious context without 
make people laugh?! 

Who's exactly "Mickey" ...the mouse??


----------



## shamblesuk

C'è ne una spiegazione qui.

Lee


----------



## Alxmrphi

It actually has an explanation?!!? wow I'm following that link.


----------



## susy

Hi!

I join this thread to ask about how to better translate:

*Mi sento presa in giro*

I will give you a bit of context:

_Avete deciso di offrire uno sconto agli studenti dalle 2.30 alle 4? Da studente, mi sento un po' presa in giro._

My attempt:

_Have you decided to offer students a discount from 2.30 to 4? As a student, I am feeling a bit *stringed along*.
_

Does it make any sense?
Thanks a lot!

susy


----------



## Brian P

A small correction, Susy: "I am feeling a bit strung along".  However, a better translation would be, "I think I'm being taken for a ride".

Auguri,

Brian


----------



## Aryetti

Mi aggiungo in coda per chiedere aiuto. 
Si parla di un bullo (una persona adulta ma immatura con un vocabolario da bambino di 3° elementare) che col suo atteggiamento e le sue parole aspre ci prende in giro dato che non riesce a convincerci della sua "insindacabile verità" ... 
Siccome il suo *prendere in giro* non ha niente di simpatico credo che _make fun of_ sia da escludere. La frase che avevo impostato era: 
'Don't (roast?) the others (che sarebbero tutti coloro che non la pensano come lui ma con cui non ha un dialogo diretto) and struggle to make us agree with you, this is not going to happen!' 
(Prende in giro tutti ma cerca di convincere soltanto noi, il gruppetto che ha davanti, a pensarla come lui)
Anche _mock_ è troppo dolce come traduzione... 
Ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## rrose17

Ma qual'è la frase da tradurre esattamente? Puoi darcelo?


----------



## Aryetti

Pardon rrose17, pensando in inglese non mi ero posta il problema di cercare di tradurre in italiano  
Direi: Ormai non sei più ridicolo, ci stai infastidendo tutti! Hai spiegato il tuo punto di vista, giusto? Beh, il nostro è contrario, punto. *Non prendere in giro* gli altri e non sforzarti di convincerci, non succederà mai! (la sto ritraducendo adesso pari pari) 
_
[...] You're no more/not anymore ridiculous, you are bothering us all! You explained your point of view, right? Well, ours is opposite, period. Don't ............ and struggle to make us agree with you, this is not going to happen!_


----------



## Odysseus54

Aryetti , una domanda da moderatore : ma se non vuoi tradurre dall'italiano , perche' non vai sull'English Only ?


----------



## Aryetti

Odysseus, non è che non voglio, avevo già fatto il passaggio nella mia testa ed ero già allo step successivo (infatti la frase è tutta tradotta eccetto quella parte in italiano). Mi serve solo *non prendere in giro* nel senso non ironico e non divertente del termine. 
Saluti


----------



## AlabamaBoy

You're not only being ridiculous, you're making a pest of yourself. You've already explained your point of view, which we don't share. *Don't belabor the same points again and again*, beating a dead horse as it were, because there's not a snowball's chance in hell you're going to convince anyone.


----------



## rrose17

_At this point you're not just being ridiculous, you're annoying everyone. You've explained your point of view, yes? Well, ours is opposite, period. Stop taking everyone to task forcing them to agree. It's not going to happen!_


----------



## Odysseus54

Aryetti said:


> Odysseus, non è che non voglio, avevo già fatto il passaggio nella mia testa ed ero già allo step successivo (infatti la frase è tutta tradotta eccetto quella parte in italiano). Mi serve solo *non prendere in giro* nel senso non ironico e non divertente del termine.
> Saluti



Aryetti, non capisco bene l'uso di 'non prenderci in giro' nella tua frase.  Per me 'prendere in giro' ha questi due significati :

Make fun of ( sfottere, amichevolmente o meno ) : "Quando Raffaela si presento' con il nuovo piercing le amiche la presero in giro".

Jerk someone around ( far perdere tempo con tattiche dilatorie ) "Ogni volta che gli vado a chiedere il pizzo, tira fuori qualche scusa diversa - don Salvatore, questo ci sta prendendo in giro, non e' una persona seria".

Potresti per favore spiegare ( esprimere con un linguaggio non idiomatico ) qual'e' la situazione che stai cercando di descrivere in italiano ? Cosa fa questo signore per 'prendervi in giro' ?


Le proposte di AB e di Rrose sono chiarissime, ma se dovessi ritradurle in italiano, 'non prenderci in giro' non mi verrebbe in mente per niente.


----------



## Aryetti

Odysseus54 said:


> Aryetti, non capisco bene l'uso di 'non prenderci in giro' nella tua frase.  Per me 'prendere in giro' ha questi due significati :
> 
> Make fun of ( sfottere, amichevolmente o meno ) : "Quando Raffaela si presento' con il nuovo piercing le amiche la presero in giro".
> 
> Jerk someone around ( far perdere tempo con tattiche dilatorie ) "Ogni volta che gli vado a chiedere il pizzo, tira fuori qualche scusa diversa - don Salvatore, questo ci sta prendendo in giro, non e' una persona seria".
> 
> Potresti per favore spiegare ( esprimere con un linguaggio non idiomatico ) qual'e' la situazione che stai cercando di descrivere in italiano ? Cosa fa questo signore per 'prendervi in giro' ?
> 
> 
> Le proposte di AB e di Rrose sono chiarissime, ma se dovessi ritradurle in italiano, 'non prenderci in giro' non mi verrebbe in mente per niente.


Ecco grazie, hai fatto bene a dirmelo. A pensarci bene il termine più vicino al *non prendere in giro* che serve a me è sfottere/prendere per il c**o. 
Il signore in questione fa il bullo con chi non la pensa come lui e sfotte pesantemente la gente. Il problema è che nel contesto/ambiente in cui mi trovo a rispondergli non posso e non voglio usare termini così (sfottere/prendere per il c**o non sono termini che userei dove potrebbero sentirmi dei bambini) quindi non so come dirgli "Non prendere in giro chi non la pensa come te", inteso che il suo prendere in giro è davvero pesante, non ha niente di divertente e lui è un prepotente. 
Grazie 

PS Mi piace davvero tanto la versione informale fornita da AB ma Rrose è più letterale. Solo che non capisco bene l'uso di quel "_task forcing_ them to agree"...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

So you DO mean prendere in giro in the idiomatic sense.

_Don't xxxx our opinions to get us to agree with you._

I'll give you a wide range of choices:
xxx=


                                             slam 
sneer                                             at 
deride 
disparage 
mock 
ridicule 
scoff at 
scorn 
flout 
jeer 
knock 
pooh-pooh 
razz 
dis 
do a number on 
make fun of 
laugh at 
put down


----------

